# Newbie Seeking Information on Schwinn Stingrays



## blackmica_es (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi guys! Total newbie here with my first post on this forum, so please be kind :o. 

Now that I have road and mountain bikes that I can both consider keepers, my thoughts have drifted towards finally purchasing the bike that I've lusted after since grade school - the original Schwinn Stingray! Trouble is, I'm not sure if these bikes will even fit me any more, as I've certainly grown in height, girth and weight since I first set eyes on them some 40-odd years ago, haha! (I now have a 30" inseam and weigh 215 lbs.) 

The internet has been a treasure trove of finished bikes and projects currently for sale, but I can't seem to find THE definitive guide that will help me distinguish the specific differences in the various models of Stingrays produced, i.e., Manta Ray, Fastback, Deluxe, Krate, etc., etc. Can someone please direct me to a link or refer a publication that can help me out? Most books I've seen deal with the general subject of Schwinn bicycles, but I'm only interested in one that specialized in the Stingrays. As I'd like for this bike to be another keeper (which I define as the best riding/looking example that I can afford to splurge on), I'd like to do as much research as possible before biting the proverbial bullet. Thanks, guys, any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## mike w (Aug 3, 2011)

*data*

To the best of my knowledge, there is no information out there with production #s on each specific model, bottom line is, buy what you like and you will not get hurt.

Krates are kind of like 427 1967 corvettes.  there are a hell of a lot more of them now then in 67.   With the bikes there are so many variables.  original paint or not.   buy a rough bike and restore it or buy a restored one. Or, buy a good original.   You can usually never go wrong if you buy a good original at a fair price.   This way, you can get your money back need be.

I have had 50 + krate bikes over the years.   Currently i have one.   The past few years the early stingrays have really got me, much more challenging to find.

good luck.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 3, 2011)

Manta Ray: 1970-1971. Lowest production Schwinn bicycle is the 24" model for adults. Definitely what you'd want to get for riding but so does everyone else so they fetch a pretty penny. They're based on a fastback frame which has a slight camelback to it.

Fastback: 20" Stingray based on a camelback frame instead of a cantilever like a standard stingray.

Deluxe: Standard 20" Stingray with deluxe stamped on it. Deluxe used to mean chrome fenders and optional accessories in the old days of Schwinn but I don't know what it meant for the 'rays. Line began in '63.

Krate style: 20" slik rear, 16" front tire with ATOM drum brake. Dragster looking bikes including the Pea Picker, Orange and Apple Krate, Lemon Peeler, Grey Ghost, etc. Started in '68?

Others will definitely know more than I but that is a start.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 4, 2011)

*Stingray book*



blackmica_es said:


> Hi guys! Total newbie here with my first post on this forum, so please be kind :o.
> 
> Now that I have road and mountain bikes that I can both consider keepers, my thoughts have drifted towards finally purchasing the bike that I've lusted after since grade school - the original Schwinn Stingray! Trouble is, I'm not sure if these bikes will even fit me any more, as I've certainly grown in height, girth and weight since I first set eyes on them some 40-odd years ago, haha! (I now have a 30" inseam and weigh 215 lbs.)
> 
> The internet has been a treasure trove of finished bikes and projects currently for sale, but I can't seem to find THE definitive guide that will help me distinguish the specific differences in the various models of Stingrays produced, i.e., Manta Ray, Fastback, Deluxe, Krate, etc., etc. Can someone please direct me to a link or refer a publication that can help me out? Most books I've seen deal with the general subject of Schwinn bicycles, but I'm only interested in one that specialized in the Stingrays. As I'd like for this bike to be another keeper (which I define as the best riding/looking example that I can afford to splurge on), I'd like to do as much research as possible before biting the proverbial bullet. Thanks, guys, any help would be much appreciated!!




Try to find this book that covers only the stingrays,shows a published date 1979 by LIZ FRIED


----------

